# Where could I get LUSH inspired scents for my soap?



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Just wondering if there is similar scents out there that I could get that smell like the Lush scents. If anyone knows, could you post the site? Thank you so much.


----------



## carebear (Jul 12, 2009)

Daystar has dupes: http://www.daystarsupplies.com/thecollection.htm

But she cannot publish the names that she's duplicating so email her (or PM me) for information.

Oh, and they ain't exactly inexpensive...


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi,
If your looking for duplications, go to http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=2_188
You can use the fragrance oil finder to look for any scent you want, but they also have a special section for dupes.


----------

